# is there a such thing as an opaquing agent?



## mermaiden40 (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi- you know how there are liquid mediums that make your acrylic paints translucent if so desired? Is there an opaquing medium that you can use to make a translucent paint opaque?


----------



## Rrr (Dec 9, 2017)

Why do you want to do that? Cant you just use regular paint instead of trying to give a translucent paint the properties of regular paint?


----------



## mermaiden40 (Jan 4, 2018)

Yes, of course, but sometimes you don't always have the opaque variety of what you need on hand, so it's very handy to have translucency mediums and hopefully opaquing mediums as well. Hence, my question.


----------



## Rrr (Dec 9, 2017)

There are certain mediums which will do just that but adding it to your paint will always alter the color as well so you will never get the exact same colornuance as when the paint was translucent.

https://www.dickblick.com/products/utrecht-opaque-gel-medium/


----------

